# Moss... moss and more moss!!!



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Here it is my new scape and new experience... Only for moss addicted! :lol: 
I don't know yet if I'll add some stem plants in the layout to give some contrast and fill some area. What do you think?
About the moss, I didn't tie it to rocks or wood, I just planted it like others foreground plant.



Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Very innovative! I´m sure it will look good when its finished - like all you other scapes.
Do you have some specifications on tank size, lightning etc.?

I think it would look good with some kind of Eleocharis as background plant in the left part of the tank.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

neet! I like it, however there is not much elevation in the tank. Maybe you could add some stones covered with moss or put more moss on the base of that DW.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

The front piece of DW kinda makes the tank claudofobic and should be moved more back. I dont like that peticular piece and feel it would be nicer without or more hidden in the back. Maybe a smaller piece.


----------



## susantroy1 (May 5, 2008)

FAAO,

Nice start... what types are you trying? I'll be watching for updates I' love to see more moss only tanks. I'm also curious to see if the moss will take on the substrate as well

Troy


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool scape! 
I belive it will get wonderfull when the mosses fill in the layout.


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

Very dynamic scape, I like it.
The way the driftwood is arranged at this point doesn't appear very 'natural' per say, but more abstract in appearence compared to conventional layouts. Yet it works. Interested to see what it will grow into.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i like how you planted the moss as you would HC or hair grass I don't know what your planning to do with that big piece of wood on the upper left but IMO it kinda looks unsettling at first glance maybe when it fills in i can see what your shooting for


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

kjaer said:


> Very innovative! I´m sure it will look good when its finished - like all you other scapes.
> Do you have some specifications on tank size, lightning etc.?


Sure, here it is:

*SETUP:*
*Date:* 15.06.2008 - dd.mm.yyyy
*Size:* 55x35x35 ( long*wide*tall) cm
*Volume:* 67L
*Temperature: *25ºC
*pH: *6,8

*Lighting:* 3x24w T5 6.500k 
*Filter:* Aquaclear 25
*CO2: *DIY + Elos ATO-10

*Substrate:* Elos bottom mineral, Elos Terra zero, Elos Terra natural soil small grain (12L)
*Fertilization:* Elos Fase1, Fase2, Extra1 and K40 by Elos Schedule program

*Rocks:* Schist
*Wood decoration: *Red Moorwood

*Plants:* Singapore moss (Vesicularia dubyana), Didiplis diandra and Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Brown'

*Fish:* Otocinclus sp, Boraras maculatus, Iriatherina werneri and 1 Celestichthys margaritatus (I will buy more very soon)
Invertebrate: Neocaridina heteropoda var. red and Caridina cf. cantonensis 'Tiger'



kjaer said:


> I think it would look good with some kind of Eleocharis as background plant in the left part of the tank.


I will let grow the moss and then I decide. I don't want to mix more that one foreground plant, otherwise I'll have some problems with the trimming.



kakkoii said:


> neet! I like it, however there is not much elevation in the tank. Maybe you could add some stones covered with moss or put more moss on the base of that DW.


Let the moss grow, it will spread also over the DW for sure. I only need to trim it and don't let it swallow the all layout 



Anti-Pjerrot said:


> The front piece of DW kinda makes the tank claudofobic and should be moved more back. I dont like that peticular piece and feel it would be nicer without or more hidden in the back. Maybe a smaller piece.


Which one? The front piece at right, that are pointing backward?
yesterday, I planted on the back some didiplis diandra, that of certainty it will go to disguise these branches of wood.



black_lung said:


> Very dynamic scape, I like it.
> The way the driftwood is arranged at this point doesn't appear very 'natural' per say, but more abstract in appearence compared to conventional layouts. Yet it works. Interested to see what it will grow into.


I love to make the opposite :heh:



jazzlvr123 said:


> i like how you planted the moss as you would HC or hair grass I don't know what your planning to do with that big piece of wood on the upper left but IMO it kinda looks unsettling at first glance maybe when it fills in i can see what your shooting for


You need to wait a little more to see what I intend to do  and of course, If I can do it! I have a several doubts... the first is the moss...can it fill the bottom?!
I will consider this layout a test before I make the real one! :heh:

Cheers and thanks for the comments,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks you for the specifications.



> > I think it would look good with some kind of Eleocharis as background plant in the left part of the tank.
> 
> 
> I will let grow the moss and then I decide. I don't want to mix more that one foreground plant, otherwise I'll have some problems with the trimming.


I meant Eleocharis as a backgrond plant. E. vivipara for example...


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice! I want to make an all moss tank as well.

Any updates?


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Here it is an update of this aquarium with 1week after the setup.
I added some Didiplis diandra near/back of DW and in a few days it will be visible. Very soon, I will trim the moss to keep it down and to promote the spreading. 
I will keep this layout updated!


Click on the picture to enlarge.

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Very interesting layout. I'm curious to learn how you keep the water so clear. Do you use activated charcoal or did you just soak the driftwood to leach all the tannins out for a long period?

If you moss grows anything like mine has, you'll have a little green forest very soon. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## ricardobrosa (Feb 17, 2008)

Olá amigo Filipe,

About your new tank, i don't like de upper wood on the left i think it's too thick.. but i think when the moss grow it will look like tears felling from the wood, it will look amazing..Something new from a innovative aquascaper... my congratulations.. i will be watching for new uptdates.

Good luck with the moss.. i hope you pray for this summer don't be very hot, because of the moss 

Cheers
Abraço

Ricardo Rosa


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

whats the fish in the bottom right with the long fin things?

tank looks great btw


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The driftwood is fascinating and the moss is looking good. I look forward to seeing how it matures.


----------



## krisco (Apr 12, 2008)

can't wait to see it matured. That DW is awesome, and the moss compliments it well.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

dgphelps said:


> Very interesting layout. I'm curious to learn how you keep the water so clear. Do you use activated charcoal or did you just soak the driftwood to leach all the tannins out for a long period?


I didn't do anything to the wood, I bought it and put it on the aquarium 
This kind of wood doesn't free tannins in high quantity to let the water like "tea" and doesn't change the water's parameters. 
About filtration, most of bacteries are on substrate, on the filter I have only wool 



ricardobrosa said:


> Good luck with the moss.. i hope you pray for this summer don't be very hot, because of the moss


Olá Ricardo,
I don't think that I'll have problems with it but... Time will tell!!!



jackh said:


> whats the fish in the bottom right with the long fin things?
> 
> tank looks great btw


I think that you are talking about Iriatherina Werneri, take a look at the following link:
Iriatherina Werneri

So, here it is an update of this aquarium.
I did the first trimming and I didn't remove the exceded moss. 
I want to keep the moss very low and fill the entire bottom quickly and looking at this picture it seams that entire bottom is almost filled... :shock: 


You can see more pictures on my blog, clicking on the following links: 
Caridina cantonensis sp. Crystal Red
Neocaridina heteropoda sp. red
More macros

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

looks great. is the moss rooting itself in the substrate?


----------



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice tank, nice fishes and shrimps. photo very well. Cheers


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Could you tell us the implication of this layout? It is quite simple in comparison with all your previous layout.
Thank,


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

jackh said:


> looks great. is the moss rooting itself in the substrate?


It isn't rooting... but spreading! The moss doesn't have roots, it will fix to the soil like it fixes to rocks or wood.
When I trimmed it for the first time I didn't remove the exceeded moss, I leave it there to fill some spaces.



Blue_Dolphinvn said:


> Could you tell us the implication of this layout? It is quite simple in comparison with all your previous layout.
> Thank,


This is an experience. I want to know if the moss can be used like it is and what maintenance it needs.
If it works well, I'll use it for sure on the next setup that I'm preparing about 2 months 
Sometimes easy or simple setups are the worse to let them good and presentable!
Don't judge for the simplicity of the layout&#8230; The tree's scapes were simply and easy, but at the end you can't stay indifferent. 
Let the setup maturates and at the end you can say that you like it or not!

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

The moss looks great! But maybe it will be diffucult to trim witout it loosen from the bottom?
Sorry my poor english, not sure if this is correct written...


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

the large section of wood at the top looks odd, however a nice little pad to plant too. I really like the "diagonal" composition. it works from my view.


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

It's my favourite layout I've seen in ages well done! I really can't wait for it grow out even more, I'd love to see some crypts in that center space though, one of the lime green with red stemmed crypts would look fantastic I think.
Keep up the good work!
Gareth.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Very different and original. The driftwood arrangement reminds me of the Creation of Man by Michelangelo. Hand of man reaching out from the earth to touch the hand of his creator..... the threadfins could just as well be angels! :dance:

I am just amazed how easily you seem to be able to come upon these wonderful DW pieces.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Good start, I love this test. 
I am sure you have an idea on what will happen to the hardscape when the plants fill in and I am eager to see where you go with this.


----------



## bamse2008 (Mar 24, 2008)

Updates??:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I just need to say that I think you are the most talented aqua scaper on this forum. Every time I see a tank you have done it blows me away how well they come together.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,


kjaer said:


> The moss looks great! But maybe it will be diffucult to trim witout it loosen from the bottom?
> Sorry my poor english, not sure if this is correct written...


I already trimmed it and don't had any problems with the moss! Of course I need to be carefull with the sicssor



Garuf said:


> It's my favourite layout I've seen in ages well done! I really can't wait for it grow out even more, I'd love to see some crypts in that center space though, one of the lime green with red stemmed crypts would look fantastic I think.
> Keep up the good work!
> Gareth.


I have some cryptocorynes in this layout and I didn't plant them... they just appeared from the soil (old soil of my 240lt aquarium  Maybe they'll appear on the right place... Nature! [smilie=u:

[QUOTE="Bunbuku, post: 400342, member: 20105"]Very different and original. The driftwood arrangement reminds me of the Creation of Man by Michelangelo. Hand of man reaching out from the earth to touch the hand of his creator..... the threadfins could just as well be angels! :dance:

I am just amazed how easily you seem to be able to come upon these wonderful DW pieces.[/QUOTE]
heheheh nice point of view! 


goalcreas said:


> Good start, I love this test.
> I am sure you have an idea on what will happen to the hardscape when the plants fill in and I am eager to see where you go with this.


You need to wait, I hope that I can surprise you at the end!



bamse2008 said:


> Updates??:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yes I have... but I don't know if you will like it!
It is similar than last update, I trimmed the Didiplis and the bottom is filled of moss.



arowanaman said:


> I just need to say that I think you are the most talented aqua scaper on this forum. Every time I see a tank you have done it blows me away how well they come together.


You make me blush!  
Thanks for your kindly words! :thumbsup:

So here they are the pictures... I hope that you like it!






Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Here it is one video of my both aquariums. I hope that you like it!





To see it in better resolution please go to youtube webpage clicking on the video and chose "watch in high quality".


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow  stunning fish and beautiful aquarium    Very nice


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks! I really enjoyed watching!


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

nice video. I liked the background music as well.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Here it is an update of this aquarium!
Some minor changes from last update but nothing that can change the main idea.
I replaced Didiplis by Ludwigia arcuata and I hope that can fill the layout better than 1st choice.
I didn't know what happened with Didiplis, It wasn't the first time that I used this plant, but this time I can't keet like before... 

The moss don't stop growing and it wasn't planted like traditional way... tied on rocks or wood, I just planted it like other foreground plant... it is amazing how fast it filled the entire bottom.

Here it is the update picture from 2008-08-13:


Some of my inverts  a small part of the lot of shrimps that I have on this aquarium:


And it is all for now...


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

nice!


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Where did you get your Co2 Drop checker. All of the ones I find are ugly unlike yours.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I really love your tank and the layout. But what types of feather fin rainbows are those? The ones I have do not have that long finnage. Are there different types? Thanks, E.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

benderisawesome said:


> Where did you get your Co2 Drop checker. All of the ones I find are ugly unlike yours.


I think that is an Elos drop-checker, as well as an Elos diffuser. Link. I really like the look of the Elos glassware, but something tells me it might make the ADA stuff look cheap.

As always Filipe, your tank looks amazing! I really like how the L. Arcuata looks, very nice contrast to the moss. I look forward to seeing what you do next!


----------



## simplefin (Dec 20, 2007)

wow, thats insanely beautiful!
and that glassware is really nice looking. thx for the link, im gonna go check it out!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

WOW I can watch that all day. Great tanks. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

nice tank. What is the fish with big fins called?


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

very nice scape. clean and simple. like it a lot!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry for the later answer and thanks for the comments and compliments!

About those fish with big fins are Iriatherina werneri

Regarding this tank, I did a few adjustments on the layout and replanted the entire bottom.

Now it is like this:


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

I was a huge fan of this scape but I really don't think that riccia is right for it. Riccia is a very difficult plant to make look "right" and it spoils many a good scape.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Garuf said:


> I was a huge fan of this scape but I really don't think that riccia is right for it. Riccia is a very difficult plant to make look "right" and it spoils many a good scape.



Hi Garuf,

It means that you don't like it, like it is now? 8-[

Here it is an update of this tank... Garuf, what you think about it right now?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Much better looking. I like the new scape


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

What type of light fixture are you using for this tank? I guess by what type i mean what Brand. I love how that fixture looks. I'm looking to upgrade my lighting system to something a little more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## simplefin (Dec 20, 2007)

wow, thats really nice looking. i've been trying my hand at moss too, and its nothing like yours. i love the up date, it seems more balanced!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

How are you getting the ricca to stay down? is it growing into the moss?


----------

